# NISMO



## michael350znut (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it me or does the _NISMO350z look different than the one showcased the first of the year? Dealership dosn't have one yet but gave me a printout and the front fasia looks nothing like what I saw at the unveiling. Or am I just going blind.

350znut_


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the latest info i got is from Nissan's US website and the brochure with the half JGTC half Nismo Z on the cover.
patiently waiting....


----------

